# Breaking a Stallion



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Is it actually possible to break a stallion that hasn't been clipped yet? I
mean, I know of some people that has a stallion pony that rides smoothly,
but you get him around mares and he goes nuts! 

Reason why I ask is because I'm getting a 2 yr. old stallion
horse and was wanting to break him a.s.a.p.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Small_Town_Girl said:


> Is it actually possible to break a stallion that hasn't been clipped yet? I
> mean, I know of some people that has a stallion pony that rides smoothly,
> but you get him around mares and he goes nuts!
> 
> ...


anything is possible, but with a Stallion it may take more time and effort than it would with a mare or gelding. Yes the stallion will probably always go crazy then he sees a mare...especially if they are in heat.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

yes stallions can be broke to ride or to do whatever you want them to do. But because they are still intact, it takes an experienced person to handle/train them. You have to always keep them in check and not let them get away with anything. Also, being the owner of a stallion you are responsible for everything about him. You have to make sure where he is kept, he cannot get out and reproduce with a mare in heat. I would say if you have no plan on breeding him later on, to get him gelded. There are tons of unwanted grade horses out there that we don't need more.

If you don't mind me asking, what makes you want to get a stallion?


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes it is I work with one sometimes at the place I take lessons.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh yea, some of the nicest show horses are also some of the nicest stallions you will ever meet. 

I had a border collie dog that was never fixed, and he was nicer and calmer than most fixed dogs I've seen. 

Course, most of them aren't like that, so you really need to know what you're doing.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Some of the 2 y/o stallions are calmer then some of the mares at our stable.....especially when they are edgy when they are in heat.....

the big thing is to look out for mares.... it's your biggest threat, because boys will be boys..... like they said earlier you will be responsible for your stallion and what he does..... also in case he does get to one of the mares there's the chance he could get kicked..... especially the younger stallions


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

appylover said:


> being the owner of a stallion you are responsible for everything about him. You have to make sure where he is kept, he cannot get out and reproduce with a mare in heat. I would say if you have no plan on breeding him later on, to get him gelded



AMEN.

Is this stallion going to better the breed? If not, geld him. There are way too many stallions out there. Unless he is has EXCELLENT conformation and manners, and you're planning to show him and market him in the way stallions should, GELD HIM. I'm sorry if you think I'm being harsh, but ugly, good-for nothing stallions (and their irresponsable owners!) are why so many horses are getting slaughtered everyday. 

Answer the above carefully and honestly... 

I'm very very very passionate about this.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ohyah


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Totally possible. But unless you're really experienced I wouldn't consider buying ANY horse this young.

I echo what everyone else said about gelding etc.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Well, the reason I asked this question is because
my new horse is a beautiful Stallion, and I got
him at a good price.  

But just to let everyone know, I decided 
to defiantely get him gelded. :lol:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's a very responsible choice Small-town_girl. And congrats on your new horse. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> that's a very responsible choice Small-town_girl. And congrats on your new horse. Do you have any pictures?


Thank you. As soon as I get enough money, it's
going to be done as soon as possible! 

No, sadly I don't have any pics just yet, will
try and get some soon! I think you'll like him,
I think he has pretty coloring!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

good decision!! I'm happy for your new horse!! can't wait to see pictures


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm going to sound like a parrot here, but very very very smart decision, Small_Town_Girl!! I'm glad you have a good head on your shoulders  
Definitely looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I am sure you will never regret gelding him. If you got him for a really good price, he is definitely not stallion quality.

My gelding WAY easier in all training aspects than my stallion, and also easier than the mare! My stallion is very sweet, gentle, and mannered, but I think that there is always something else on his mind, making it so all of the focus is never on training - taking everything a bit longer to teach.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Most professional horses are mares or stallions.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it really depends on the stallion. You can ride our stud thru a field of in heat mares and he will not flinch when he is under saddle...when he is not...different story! 

But if you got your stallion cheap he is probably not stallion material and will be better as a gelding.


----------

